# Sticky  Reviews of the Bathyscaphe 100 SS



## arutlosjr11

Aquadive fans, click on the links below for additional BS 100 SS reviews.

Enjoy!

Hey guys,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/detailed-review-aquadive-bathyscaphe-100-stainless-steel-901512.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/i-ca...ng-get-one-my-4th-3000m-diver-wow-901946.html


----------



## TurboHarm

Het guys just grabbed a BS100. Wow what a feel that bracelet has. I was looking at a Doxa and ended up with the BS100 no regrets at all its Over the Top I just love it! I have many Divers but I think this one hits the watermark! Cheers to all its got my vote 100% ( Still might like to try a Doxa and see what all the Buzz is all about or not?)


----------



## Nano9089

Agree with you!


----------



## VanWilson

Stainless indeed


----------



## dtrain

Love the detail on the clasp.


----------



## grayhulk

WOW!!....excellent review


----------



## pro2zon

Thanks for sharing, i love my 100 in DLC.


----------



## lovedeep

thanks


----------

